# Skipping 1st year... What did I miss?



## breakupenglish (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey, I've been in the trade a couple of years and had some classroom training as well and just joined the IBEW. They gave me advanced standing as a 2nd year because of my previous experience. I was just wondering what kind of material is covered in their 1st year of school. The schooling that I did get was pretty sloppy and unorganized but some of the material we covered was box fill, pipe fill, service calcs, some residential code and a little commercial, ampacity adjustments.​


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

breakupenglish said:


> Hey, I've been in the trade a couple of years and had some classroom training as well and just joined the IBEW. They gave me advanced standing as a 2nd year because of my previous experience. I was just wondering what kind of material is covered in their 1st year of school. The schooling that I did get was pretty sloppy and unorganized but some of the material we covered was box fill, pipe fill, service calcs, some residential code and a little commercial, ampacity adjustments.​


Welcome aboard.:thumbsup:

I don't know what you missed but if they consider you a 2nd year, then you're probably getting paid more than a first year.


----------



## super33 (Aug 10, 2012)

Here it's pretty heavy on theory the 1st year.. might want to brush up on DC theory


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

^^^ x2. Just borrow the first year workbooks from your classmates and brush up.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

My first year was the history of IBEW, NECA, NJATC and DC theory. Good luck and welcome.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

Are you in NYC? Maybe I can give you info detailed info if you are


----------



## themandude (Dec 8, 2012)

First year was all DC didn't mention AC. They covered the fundamentals of DC calculations and also electronic devices like diodes, transistors, zener. A lot of safety stuff too which is probably the most important. 

3 wire ccts and a lot of residential code / wiring basics. A little bit about commercial some pipe work and bx but not much.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

dc theory. we covered series, parallel, and combination circuits. applying ohms law and finding resistance, amps, voltage etc. u should definitely find some books to study up. because 2nd year just stacks on top of it


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I love the NJATC. It's pretty sweet that we all get mostly the same curriculum at about the same pace.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Jarp Habib said:


> I love the NJATC. It's pretty sweet that we all get mostly the same curriculum at about the same pace.


I hate it. their tests are complete crap, they are only hard in the sense that they ask trick questions on irrelevant details from the textbooks. u get screwed over and its not testing you on knowledge of a subject.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

breakupenglish said:


> They gave me advanced standing as a 2nd year, what did I miss?​


Well, there is digging, sorting fittings and roof mastic all over you.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

fistofbolts said:


> I hate it. their tests are complete crap, they are only hard in the sense that they ask trick questions on irrelevant details from the textbooks. u get screwed over and its not testing you on knowledge of a subject.


Then I guess your instructors aren't making particularly good tests


----------

